# S. Inzaghi negativo al Covid.



## admin (30 Gennaio 2022)

Simone Inzaghi negativo al Covid. Il tecnico nerazzurro, dunque, sarà regolarmente in panchina contro il Milan.


----------



## Now i'm here (30 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Simone Inzaghi negativo al Covid. Il tecnico nerazzurro, dunque, sarà regolarmente in panchina contro il Milan.


Strano che nel frattempo non si sia contagiato nessun altro.

Potevano giocarsi il bonus covid adesso che erano fermi.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (30 Gennaio 2022)

Ovviamente si è incovidato nella sosta....ridicoli questi qua,per me è tutta una finta


----------



## diavoloINme (30 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Simone Inzaghi negativo al Covid. Il tecnico nerazzurro, dunque, sarà regolarmente in panchina contro il Milan.


Mi pare lo scolaro diligente che fa i compiti al sabato per esser libero la domenica. 

E bravo simonino..

Ci stanno fracassando le palle con questo covid e vuoi vedere in casa nerazzurra hanno capito tutto su come si fa ?


----------

